
Apple’s Design Delirium - binaryapparatus
https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/21/apples-design-delirium/
======
asimpletune
I think it’s important to bear in mind that we don’t know what they’re doing.
The Mac hasn’t received as much attention lately as iOS, and its arguably much
nicer to develop for iOS than the Mac. Combine that with the fact that the Mac
store sort of sucks and is probably built on top of NS WebObjects or
something, and we start to get an idea of why Apple is beginning to pay more
attention to macOS.

My hope is that they’re improving the built in SDks to get closer to api
parity with iOS. Also, hopefully they’re changing the application life cycle
to be the same as iOS. Were these two things in place then an app in iOS (in
bitcode) could be run on x86 theoretically. Although I too hope that’s not the
reason why they’re doing it.

Basically, we don’t know what Apple is doing, macos isn’t as nice to develop
for as iOS, and hopefully Apple is thinking it’s time to give more attention
to that in the future, so they can attract future developers and draw them to
the Mac. Swift is an incredible language to learn programming on.

